# can't initialize iptables table `nat'

## hqs_hua

# iptables -t nat -L

iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

missing nf_nat_ipv4.ko ;iptable_nat.ko 

kernel 3.12.21-gentoo-r1  

kernel configuration 

 IP: Netfilter Configuration  --->

                      <*> IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT)

                      <*> IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

                      <*>   Packet filtering

                      <*>     REJECT target support

                      <*>   ULOG target support (obsolete)

                      <M>   IPv4 NAT

                      <M>     MASQUERADE target support

                      <*>   Packet mangling

                      < >   raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE)

[/code]

somebody help 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1009770.html?sid=7822e8eefcdb28edcedf9db7526b7b1e

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718964-start-0.html

----------

## szatox

Doesn't happen very often, but it does happen so it's worth checking out: Sometimes dependency map is not updated after rebuilding the kernel. You can fix it running "depmod" as root.

----------

